# Design Work for a client, help required



## mtr1 (7 Aug 2010)

I have been asked to design a new line of furniture for a ecclesiastical supplier. I have done some sketches for them, and they want me to go ahead and start making. But they would like some form of cad/sketchup representation, I have tried to do this with sketchup but have had no luck. To be honest I am struggling with curved drawing on SU, so the time limit is running out and now I need someone to either help me with the drawing or do it for me and I will pay for their time. Here is one of the sketches, It would be in American ash.


----------



## Steve Maskery (7 Aug 2010)

I can do that for you if you wish. I'f you'd like to PM me your phone number I'll call you.
CHeers
Steve


----------



## mtr1 (7 Aug 2010)

PM sent thanks steve.


----------



## Sgian Dubh (8 Aug 2010)

mtr1":2i0pos5g said:


> ...they would like some form of cad/sketchup representation...



I have to admit that I am always wary of a customer that asks for orthographic projections, although that may not be what they are asking for, and perhaps what they are really after is a presentation drawing. 

I never give working drawings to a customer because the general public mostly don't understand them, although architects, interior designers, furniture makers, etc do. I've found it's sometimes a sign that the customer wants to shop around with your working drawings for an alternative quotation. I hope this is not the case for you, and perhaps I am being overly cautious, or it's even possible that over the decades in the business I've developed a suspicious streak.

I provide copies of presentation drawings, or even originals sometimes, but dimensioned orthographic projections remain firmly in my possession, unless the customer is willing to buy them. 

I may be barking up the wrong tree. Slainte.


----------



## mtr1 (8 Aug 2010)

They are just after an artist's impression on sketchup/cad, so they can show it to the director(my rough sketches just won't cut it). I would never give them a working drawing, but to be honest if they took it to a cabinetmaker he/she would be able to make one regardless of me providing one. I can, as I'm sure you can also.


----------



## Sgian Dubh (9 Aug 2010)

mtr1":2kru99l6 said:


> They are just after an artist's impression on sketchup/cad, so they can show it to the director(my rough sketches just won't cut it).


I suspected as I typed that your request was to come up with a presentation drawing rather than an orthographic projection, hence my suggestion that I might be "_barking up the wrong tree_". Slainte.


----------



## Steve Maskery (9 Aug 2010)

Mark
I should have them done by the end of today.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mtr1 (9 Aug 2010)

Thanks Steve.

Richard I do appreciate your words of wisdom as always, you have been doing this far longer than me. 8)


----------

